# Corny But Cute



## DivineTorments (Aug 21, 2004)

-What do you get when you cross a werewolf and a vampire?
A fur coat that fangs around your neck... 
-What did one ghost say to the other ghost? 
"Do you believe in people?"
-How do you know when your sleeping with Dracula?
He has a big 'D' on his pjs.


...memories of sparkling nightmares and divine torments...


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Ohh, but I love the corney ones!

What do you get when you goose a Ghost..... A hand full of Sheet!

What do Blondes (sorry about the blonde joke) and Jack-o-laterns have in common?.........They both have a vacant look and are hollow inside.

Tee Hee!

Don't let people drive you insane when you know it's within walking distance.


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

CHECK PLEASE!!!!! I have had enough. 

They are killing me here!!!!!!

1,2 Freddy's coming for you 3,4 better lock the door 5,6 make a crucifix 7,8 better stay up late 9,10 never sleep again.


----------

